# D800 images from nikonrumors.com



## molested_cow (Nov 20, 2011)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you the Nikon D800 | Nikon Rumors


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Nov 20, 2011)

I have to say, this one is going beyond a joke now! I was a bit irritated to begin with about the lack of announcements. But now I really couldn't care one way or the other about the D800, minute I heard the words '36MP studio camera' I became bored... the disasters have clearly hit Nikon very hard, Canon likewise due to the slow release dates. 

The D700 really was a camera I lusted after and still do, the D800 is of little appeal to me. Another BIG yawn.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 20, 2011)

Blah I was waiting threw in the towel and got a D700 and it works great. Still hope Nikon for the sake of Nikon gets it together, although I'm so happy with the d700 not sure if I'll upgrade anytime soon.


----------



## jake337 (Nov 20, 2011)

Let's wait till we see some files from the damn thing!


----------



## KmH (Nov 20, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you the Nikon D800 | Nikon Rumors


One of the most useless types of web site on the Internet. :lmao:


----------



## Derrel (Nov 20, 2011)

Yippie skippy!!!! A new Nikon rumor!!! Woo-hoooo!!!! I can hardly wait until that rumored camera gets into rumored stores and sells for a rumored price point and we get to see its rumored 36MP captures with rumored excellent optics, due in part to the same rumored AF system of the D700/D3 series cameras. Wow--I just know it'll shoot rumored weddings and rumored senior sets so,so well!

What seems off about that image is the abbreviated left hand side of the camera...that looks suspicious to me...


----------



## RhysPhotograph.me (Nov 23, 2011)

+1


----------



## edddial (Nov 27, 2011)

+1


----------



## Lunchbox (Nov 28, 2011)

nikon d900 will have 600megapixels.


----------



## molested_cow (Nov 28, 2011)

Lunchbox said:


> nikon d900 will have 600megapixels.



Yeah but I don't think we will live to see D900 seeing how long it is taking them.


----------



## Lunchbox (Nov 28, 2011)

lol probably not.


----------



## KmH (Dec 7, 2011)

Lunchbox said:


> nikon d900 will have 600megapixels.


That was a miss print.

The Nikon D900 will have 6000 megapixels, which is 6 GP gigapixels.


----------



## matthewo (Dec 9, 2011)

well, i dont need a brand new body right now, but im hoping the d800 will be out when i do.  if the d800 is out of my price range then i will just get a d700 cause it will really drop in value from the people selling to get a d800


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 9, 2011)

I think I'll just wait a couple more years when the D75000 comes out.


----------



## iNNo (Dec 10, 2011)

That D800 WILL release with the 36mp as RUMORED. It wasn't meant to augment the D700 further, but in fact a totally different camera to compliment the D4 or whatever new flagship to be announced for March. That flood in taiwan didn't help matters and mitigates a lot of production progression. I like the humor on this forum though... nice to know I'm not around forum police all day haha.


----------



## matthewo (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah i was hoping more for two models.  A 36mp for the landscape guys, and an 18mp low light performer for the rest of us.  Oh well the d700 is an outstanding camera even if 3-4 years old. I'll probably just be buying it


----------



## nickzou (Dec 12, 2011)

iNNo said:


> That D800 WILL release with the 36mp as RUMORED. It wasn't meant to augment the D700 further, but in fact a totally different camera to compliment the D4 or whatever new flagship to be announced for March. That flood in taiwan didn't help matters and mitigates a lot of production progression. I like the humor on this forum though... nice to know I'm not around forum police all day haha.



I have to wonder if the 36mp sensor is not just the 24mp Sony sensor that's on A77 and A65 just full frame... If so I wonder if the noise performance will be significantly better?


----------



## KmH (Dec 12, 2011)

I will be utterly astonished if the D800 has a 36 or even 24 MP image sensor.

As more pixels get crammed into the same amount of real estate they have to be smaller. Smaller pixels gather less signal. Less signal means worse signal-to-noise ratios (SNR) or more image noise.

Look at Nikons 2 versions of the D3, the D3s and the D3x.

The D3s has 12.1 MP, the D3x has 24.5 MP.

The 12.1 MP D3s has the best high ISO performance of any 35 mm format DSLR. The D3s base ISO range is ISO 200 to ISO 12,800 with HI 3 at the equivelent of ISO 102,400, and is intended to be used by sports shooters.

The 24.5 MP D3x, Intended for use as a studio camera, has a base ISO range of just ISO 100 to ISO 1600 and few will ever use HI 3 at ISO 6400.

So what do you think the ISO range might be for a camera that has 36 MP? There have been no recent revolutions in electronics that significantly improve SNR.


----------



## safphoto (Dec 14, 2011)

I would much rather focus on pixel quality rather than pixel count. My D700 works fine for me. My printing needs rarely exceed 20x30. I'm still considering getting a D3s.


----------



## molested_cow (Dec 14, 2011)

iNNo said:


> That D800 WILL release with the 36mp as RUMORED. It wasn't meant to augment the D700 further, but in fact a totally different camera to compliment the D4 or whatever new flagship to be announced for March. That flood in taiwan didn't help matters and mitigates a lot of production progression. I like the humor on this forum though... nice to know I'm not around forum police all day haha.



What has Nikon got to do with Taiwan? And there's no flood in Taiwan.


----------



## KmH (Dec 14, 2011)

A yep. The flood was in Thailand.


----------



## thierry (Dec 14, 2011)

Nikon D800 seems to have some decent info about the D800. However, I still believe it will not be released for a while now, although Nikon Rumors has reported that a commercial was filmed for it, I still find it hard to believe. Especially since Nikon has been dealing with so many natural disasters these past years.


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 15, 2011)

I'd eat my hat if Nikon brought out the D800 with 36mp.  I've seen this elsewhere with someone saying that Nikon is going to kill medium format with a 36 mp sensor on its D800.  As for saying that the D800 is a different camera to the D700 and not an upgrade, that's nonsense as most people will think of it as exactly that. I simply cannot see Nikon trebling the resolution of the D700.  It doesn't how Nikon has done things in the past.  I can possibly see it being towards 24mp.


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Dec 15, 2011)

I hope all the 36MP naysayers are correct on this one! If Nikon go this route, it concerns me. 

With this move, it means Nikon are now going a similar route to Canon and Sony. To me, it means they are putting megapixel numbers in front of getting the best performance which Canon and Sony have been doing for years now. 

The 50D was proof of this from Canon, a camera rushed to production with poor high ISO performance but hey who cares it had 15MP? The A77 is proof of this from Sony, the 24MP sensor developed by Sony is a piece of trash in its current state. Sony have released a sensor that has 24MP but dreadful noise control which goes to prove Sony have jumped the gun with the A77 release. I pray that Nikon are selective over the sensors they use from Sony from now on, I do understand though that Nikon do further development on the sensors they get from Sony to improve performance.

In summary, I hope Nikon stays the company who puts ultimate performance ahead of Marketing gimmicks. I think 24MP would be a perfect resolution figure for the D800. Perhaps an improved D3X sensor?


----------



## iNNo (Dec 30, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> iNNo said:
> 
> 
> > That D800 WILL release with the 36mp as RUMORED. It wasn't meant to augment the D700 further, but in fact a totally different camera to compliment the D4 or whatever new flagship to be announced for March. That flood in taiwan didn't help matters and mitigates a lot of production progression. I like the humor on this forum though... nice to know I'm not around forum police all day haha.
> ...



Opps meant to say Thailand sorry.


----------



## RobertDarasz (Dec 31, 2011)

NO WAI!


----------



## nickzou (Dec 31, 2011)

Nikon_Josh said:


> Sony have released a sensor that has 24MP but dreadful noise control which goes to prove Sony have jumped the gun with the A77 release. I pray that Nikon are selective over the sensors they use from Sony from now on, I do understand though that Nikon do further development on the sensors they get from Sony to improve performance.



Is the 24MP sensor the same one in the NEX7? All I've heard are good things about the NEX7. It looks pretty too.


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Dec 31, 2011)

nickzou said:


> Nikon_Josh said:
> 
> 
> > Sony have released a sensor that has 24MP but dreadful noise control which goes to prove Sony have jumped the gun with the A77 release. I pray that Nikon are selective over the sensors they use from Sony from now on, I do understand though that Nikon do further development on the sensors they get from Sony to improve performance.
> ...



Yes Nick, the sensors are shared. Thats why I would prefer a NEX 5N to the NEX7. My dream mirror less compact remains the Fuji X100.


----------



## Overread (Dec 31, 2011)

I heard a rumour that Nikon was selling up to Pentax - allowing them to make the new Penkon 42MP 1.543 crop sensor camera body with sensors now made by Microsoft.


----------

